# What to do when you have a bad copycat?



## LCCphoto (Oct 6, 2012)

There is this other photographer that lives in the same small town that I do and she mimics everything I do but is a horrible photographer. She has a photography business Facebook page but doesn't even own a camera she borrows her uncles, grrr everything about her annoys me! I have never called myself a photographer yet I have been shooting for about 5 years I dabble in just about everything. I love to try new things and share my best work with my friends on Facebook. But because I enjoy feed back it allows her to see my work and to copy it, if I do water droplet pics then she does them, if I paint with light then she does............. I love to photograph HDR and now she found out how to do it but doesn't own a tripod and has horribly aligned photos but she has been going around offering less money to my clients that I had lined up to do custom cars, trucks, planes ....     What would you do ???


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ignore it and make your photography better that people will love it and not theirs.


----------



## TonysTouch (Oct 6, 2012)

Count your blessings. Every time she posts something you already did, but worse, it makes your work look even better.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2012)

I would ask her out on a date. Sounds like she's into you!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2012)

Look at it this way--you are a trend-setter! A style leader! You have a groupie! A fan! Pretty good way of thinking about it!


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

links to both facebook pages or it didn't happen!


----------



## StarLyt (Oct 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Look at it this way--you are a trend-setter! A style leader! You have a groupie! A fan! Pretty good way of thinking about it!



+1


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 6, 2012)

Hire a professional leg breaker?


----------



## manaheim (Oct 6, 2012)

Ignore it.

Read a book on anger management.

I say this as an angry person reading a book on anger management myself.

If you're really better than her, then you have nothing to fret about.  If you're not better than her, then either get better or stay ahead of her and you'll be fine.

A bad copycat isn't nearly as much of a problem as a good one.  And a good copycat is only a problem if you either a> care or b> have a business and she's better at business than you are... at which point your problem is really your business skills, not your copycat.


----------



## Tee (Oct 6, 2012)

You say you don't call yourself a photographer but then a few sentences later you claim to have clients?  Using the term client implies you have a business.  Here's the deal.  Whether you want to admit it or not, you're jealous she is marketing herself better than you.  You feel she should not have a Facebook page because you are better than her.  None of that is within your control.  You have several options that you can control:

1) De-friend her on Facebook so you don't have to see her marketing herself better than you   
or
2) Confront her.  Seriously, forget this passive aggressive stuff.  Ask her why it's so coincidental that she's posting the same stuff after you do
or
3) Create your own Facebook page with prices lower than hers
or
4) Create your own Facebook page with higher prices and let your work speak for itself
or
5) Be happy she has the cojones to make a FB page and offer to give her tips
or
6) Do your own thing and enjoy what you do. Either stand up, grow a set and speak your mind or eliminate bad people from your life. It's really not that hard.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)

Practice, hone your skills and create images that are much harder to replicate or mimic.


----------



## LCCphoto (Oct 6, 2012)

Tee said:
			
		

> You say you don't call yourself a photographer but then a few sentences later you claim to have clients?  Using the term client implies you have a business.  Here's the deal.  Whether you want to admit it or not, you're jealous she is marketing herself better than you.  You feel she should not have a Facebook page because you are better than her.  None of that is within your control.  You have several options that you can control:
> 
> 1) De-friend her on Facebook so you don't have to see her marketing herself better than you
> or
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 6, 2012)

Get a life and ignore or **** her if she is fit


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Make the photos friends only, and make sure she isn't a friend?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> . . . You have a groupie! A fan!


Or a stalker.


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

globeglimpser said:


> links to both facebook pages or it didn't happen!



Look I may have sounded like I was kidding but seriously, links please!


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2012)

The best business advice I was ever given:



> Mind your own business, not the other guy's.


----------



## kathybrotherton (Oct 18, 2012)

I think if you actual block her on FB she shouldnt be able to see anything you do, regardless if someone comments on it.  I would try that, other than that just keep doing what your doing and as others have said, her yuk work will be seen just as that when others see your work!  Good luck with it all


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 14, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## runnah (Mar 14, 2013)

Sleep with her husband.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 14, 2013)

You are a facebook photographer, just like someone who has 5000 facebook friends, invite them all and see how many show up for the party.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know that I would be able to care less about someone doing something like that...


----------



## ABJayce (Mar 18, 2013)

Angry sex is quite good......try that.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 22, 2013)

ABJayce said:


> Angry sex is quite good......try that.



Well, sure, that's another way to go...


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Set your page to friends and block her. It sounds like you both have business type page. In photography, people copy other's poses and processes. I am guilty of seeing a pose and trying it out. It is very difficult to copy your poses exactly because many factors goes into a photograph: expression of client, body built, lighting, etc. 

Most fields are competitive, that is life. Put your energy into your photography and don't worry about others.


----------

